# Kann man Karauschen essen ?



## fishcatcher99 (7. April 2010)

Hi,

Ich habe Heute 3 schöne Karauschen gefangen ! 

Nun hab ich sie berreitz ausgenommen und eingefrohren .Meine Frage : Kann ich  mit den Dingern was leckeres anstellen oder kann ich die nur zu Fischfetzen fürs Aalangeln verarbeiten ? 
Ich hatte mir vorgestellt die vllt beim nächsten Räuchergang mit in den Schrank zu hängen , meint ihr das bringt was oder wird das dann eher was für den Fuchs ? 

Were auch schön ( wenn man sie denn verwerten kann ) wenn mir vllt jwmand ain gutes Rezept sagt ...

Na ja wer erfahrungen hat mit Karauschen essen der kann ja mal posten . Ich bedanke mich schonmal für jede Antwort . 

gruss #h


----------



## jogibaer1996 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

mit Räuchern kannst du doch im Prinzip nix falsch machen, denke ich, oder?
Ähnelt die Karausche nicht dem Karpfen im Geschmack?
Wie groß sind die denn?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

also einmal kannst du jeden fisch essen 
im ernst, klar kann man die dinger essen, die schmecken nur wie oma unterherum.
aber die russen sind total wild auf das zeug, na ja, ander länder andere sitten.
aber essen kann man sie schon.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

In Butter gebraten seeeeehr leeeeecker !!!


Hiess Früher "Karausche in Maibutter" und war sehr beliebt. Nicht umsonst schwärmten frühere Angelbuchautoren davon.


#h#h#h


----------



## Conger71 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Klar kann man Karauschen essen!  #6

Kommt sicherlich darauf an in welchem gewässer die geschwommen sind. wenn´s ein total zugeschlammter kleiner weiher war, werden sie bestimmt sehr modrig schmecken und wären dann sicherlich doch eher als fetzen-köder geeignet.

wenns ein halbwegs klarer teich/see war, schmecken die sehr gut gebraten. geräuchert habe ich karauschen leider noch nie, aber da ja auch ein karpfen geräuchert gut schmeckt, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen das karauschen auch geräuchert schmecken.

probier es doch einfach mal aus und sag dann bescheid.

MfG.

Conger 71  #h


----------



## chivas (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

in butter gebraten sind die wirklich lecker, wenn sie nicht nach moder schmecken^^


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

gut, jetzt hast du sie schon ausgenommen. da kanns modrig werden. früher haben wir sie mindestens 2 tage in der wanne im garten in klarem wasser abschwimmen lassen, dann gings selbst mit den fischen aus dem moderteich. heute kauf ich die karauschen im "russendiscounter" und brate oder räuchere sie. butter hilft viel!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Also wie ich höre haben die Karauschen doch einen Speisewert . Ich hatte mich nämlich schon bei nem Kollegen umgehört der öfters welche fängt und der hat mir eher die Richtung "Fischfetzten " vorgegeben . Aber ich denke ihr habt mich überzeugt und ich hänge sie beim nächsten Räuchergang mal mit in den Schrank  , mal sehen was dabei rauskommt ! :g

Ich hab aber noch ne Frage : 

Was mach ich mit den Schuppen und Gräten ?
Kann man die vllt irgendwie filetieren oder muss man die ganz normal schuppen und Gräten beim essen raussuchen ?

Ich hielt die Karauschen (um die 25 - 30cm ) ja erst für "ausgewachsen " aber mal n Blick in die Angelzeitungen und n bisschen googeln belehrte mich eines Besseren . Ich glaub die sind mit der Grösse noch zimlich klein für ihre Art oder ? 
Und sie stammen übrigends aus einem relativ wenig schlammigen Teich .

Danke für die vielen Antworten #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Es kann auch sein, dass du keine Karauschen, sondern Giebel gefangen hast. Dann müsste es heißen:

Kann man Giebel essen?
|rolleyes


----------



## Rocky Coast (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Hallo Fishcatcher,

bin kein Russe und habe trotzdem schön öfter Karauschen gegessen.
Nannte man früher "Bauernkarpfen", da sie auch in kleinen, sauerstoffarmen Dorfteichen gut gedieh und in alten Zeiten eine willkommene eiweißreiche Nahrungsergänzung der ländlichen Bevölkerung war.

Denke mal, dass der geschmackliche Unterschied zwischen der eigntlichen Karausche und der "Silberkarausche" Giebel nur gering ist und vielmehr vom jeweiligen Gewässer abhängig ist.

Habe meine Karauschen filetiert und in Butter gebraten, die waren echt gut. Habe sie auch schon geräuchert, da waren sie sogar noch besser.
Kann ich echt empfehlen, als Fetzenköder eigentlich zu schade.


----------



## Case (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Die "Russen" die ich kenne verarbeiten sie zu Frikadellen.
Einfach durch 'n Fleischwolf, mitsamt Gräten. 

Case


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Erst schuppen, dann in Mehl wenden und kross anbraten.

Anschließend sauer einlegen und nach drei - fünf Tagen hast du ein leckeres Essen!


----------



## Allround-Angler (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Also aus dem Fluß schmecken mir Karauschen sehr lecker, besser als so ziemlich jeder andere Friedfisch. Früher habe ich sie noch öfter gefangen.
Mittlerweile setze ich sie lieber zurück, da sie selten geworden sind.
Der Giebel (Silberkarausche) hat ein schwarzes Bauchfell (Haut, die die Eingeweide umgibt, unten an der Bauchseite), müßte Dir beim Ausnehmen aufgefallen sein.

Gruß und guten Appetit|rolleyes


----------



## suli suli (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

#hJau
Schlag doch mal bei 1000-angeln auf die Rezepte. 
Auch für andere selten verwertete Fische. 
Von Aalmutter bis Zope.
Guten Appetit


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Leute...........

....Karauschen sind von vier verschiedenen deutschen und österreichischen Verbänden, darunter auch dem VDSF zum

*"Fisch des Jahres 2010" 
*
ernannt worden. So einen kann man doch nicht essen, jedenfalls dies Jahr nicht.

In Bayern steht sie, die Karausche, auf der "Vorwarnliste" und in NRW gilt sie als stark gefährdet.
Auch wenn sie sich in einem Tümpel total vermehren und dabei auch verbutten, in vielen anderen Gewässern sind sie überhaupt nicht zu finden.

Wir sind hier froh, dass wir mehrere Gewässer haben, in denen sie vertreten sind, weil es natürlich erstrebenswert ist, dass wir in allen Gewässern eine *ARTENVIELFALT* erzielen müssen.

Ich bin sonst nicht für C&R, aber hier wäre es angebracht!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger*
der dieses Jahr nicht nach ihnen jagt

.


----------



## Vodi (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Hab mal gelesen daß, Karauschen Alkohol produzieren wenn sie zu wenig Sauerstoff haben.
Also 70 Stück in die Badewanne, 10cm Wasser und nen Zapfhahn dran bauen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Mal abgesehen davon, 
dass wir vermutlich nicht im richtigen Trööt sind,
aber die Frage von Kaulbarschspezi ist natürlich berechtigt!

*Sind das überhaupt Karauschen oder sind das vielleicht Giebel?*

Wie schon mal hier geschrieben wurde, haben Giebel eine schwarze Innenbauchseite, Karauschen sind innen hell.

Hier in Norddeutschland gibt es in den vielen Tiefs und Kanälen mehr Giebel als Karauschen.
*
Noch eine Info zum Verbutten von Karauschen in zu kleinen Teichen:*
Wenn man Karauschen daraus fängt und in andere Gewässer umsetzt, die genug Nahrung liefern, dann wachsen sie anschließend ganz normal wieder ab.

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Hhmmmm gut Frage , an Giebel hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht|uhoh:.

Also ich hab mir berreitz von einigen Angelkollegen ihre Meinung eingeholt , die meinten das weren Karauschen . EIner war sogar beim ausnehmen dabei und hat gesagt es sei ne Karausche . Wobei ich beim üben für die Fischerprüfung auch immer genau diese Beiden Fische verwechselt habe . |kopfkrat
Mir selber is auch nichtz von diesem schwarzen Bauchfell aufgefallen . Ich denk mal das sind Karauschen und Fotos hab ich leider nur so , das man nicht viel näheres erkennen wird . 

Na ja mir gehtz aber jetzt allgemein drum ob man Karauschen essen kann . Wenn s n Giebel wäre und ich s gewusst hätte , dann hätter er auch wieder schwimmen dürfen . 

ich häng sie einfach jez mit in den Räucherschrank und probier mal was da so gulinarisches rauskommt ...

gruss #h


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*



> fischcatcher
> ich häng sie einfach jez mit in den Räucherschrank und probier mal was da so gulinarisches rauskommt ...
> gruss #h


Na ja, was "gulinarisches" kommt bestimmt nicht dabei raus; beim Essen solltest Du zwei schnelle Finger haben, nämlich den Daumen und den Zeigefinger, denn die Karausche hat jede Menge *Y-Gräten *im Muskelfleisch und die müssen erst mal raus gepult werden, bevor man an das Fleisch kommt.

Im Klartext: Es lohnt nicht, Karauschen oder Giebel zu Räuchern oder zu Braten. Um Saure Fische zu bekommen, sollte man jetzt lieber fette Rotaugen fangen, schuppen, ausnehmen, braten und sauer einlegen, da schmeckt man, was man gefangen hat.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Um Saure Fische zu bekommen, sollte man jetzt lieber fette Rotaugen fangen, schuppen, ausnehmen, braten und sauer einlegen, da schmeckt man, was man gefangen hat.




Wir haben mal Rotaugen geräuchert ... sie rochen super , sie sahen klasse aus  aber sie schmeckten absolut besch***** . 

Ich probiers einfach mit den Karauschen . Und vorher gucke ich auch nach den Flossen . #h


----------



## BARSCH123 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*



Vodi schrieb:


> Hab mal gelesen daß, Karauschen Alkohol produzieren wenn sie zu wenig Sauerstoff haben.
> Also 70 Stück in die Badewanne, 10cm Wasser und nen Zapfhahn dran bauen.



hab das auch mal gelesen nur die karausche sondert dann keinen alkohol ab sondern hat dann bis zu 1 promille im blut 

hört sich komisch an ist aber so ....


oder eine karausche kann bis 3 tage eingefrohren im eis überleben ..

ach und noch vieles mehr eine karausche kann echt intressante sachen hab mich mal über googl schlau gemacht also der fisch ist echt intressant 

LG


----------



## bobbl (10. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Ich habe vor kurzem einen ziemlich großen Giebel gefangen, den habe ich geschuppt, ausgenommen, anschließend Pilze und ein paar Zwiebelstückchen in den Bauch gestopft und das ganze dann - in Alufolie gewickelt - in den Ofen...
Ich sags euch, ihr schmeißt jeden Karpfen und jede Schleie weg.
Das war einer der besten Fische, die ich je gegessen habe...
Allerdings: Hatte der Fisch keine Y-Gräten, allerdings ein schwarzes Bauchfell, hatte große, dicke Schuppen und war kuuugelrund.


----------



## schadstoff (10. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*



bobbl schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem einen ziemlich großen Giebel gefangen, den habe ich geschuppt, ausgenommen, anschließend Pilze und ein paar Zwiebelstückchen in den Bauch gestopft und das ganze dann - in Alufolie gewickelt - in den Ofen...
> Ich sags euch, ihr schmeißt jeden Karpfen und jede Schleie weg.
> Das war einer der besten Fische, die ich je gegessen habe...
> Allerdings: Hatte der Fisch keine Y-Gräten, allerdings ein schwarzes Bauchfell, hatte große, dicke Schuppen und war kuuugelrund.



Rechtgeb ! nen Giebel schmeckt eigentlich genauso wie eine Karausche ein recht süßlicher aber sehr ansprechlicher Geschmack ........jder der was anderes sagt sollte vllt. mal von nem Jauchetümpel an ein besseres Gewässer wechseln .....und dann las ich was alla "Russesn sind total wild auf das zeug" Ich bin zwar keiner, aber Karauschen Getrocknet und in Salz Konserviert ist zu nem schönen Bockbier ne wahre Gaumenfreude.

Ich verbitte mir solches Kastengerede und Vorurteile..... das gehört sich net.

Lg johannes


----------



## Brummel (12. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Hallo |wavey:,

das erste was mir bei dieser Überschrift einfiel war: Karausche in Maibutter 

also schön cross gebraten, Salz, Mehl, Pfeffer und das Ganze in Butter braten, sonst nix #6

Und zum Unterschied bei der Genießbarkeit von Giebel und Karausche, ich konnte keinen feststellen, kommt aber wahrscheinlich drauf an aus welchem Gewässer die Fische stammen.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Ich drehe sie immer mit anderen Fischsorten durch den Wolf und mach leckere Fischbuletten


----------



## boot (5. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Ich esse Kartuschen auch gerne, und habe genug in mein Teich


----------



## Brummel (5. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

@boot,

hm, ok, hab noch einen Karton überlagerter "Kartuschen" im Keller, falls Interesse deinerseits besteht...
Hoffe das Acryl mundet Eurer Hoheit... :m


----------



## exstralsunder (6. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*



boot schrieb:


> Ich esse Kartuschen auch gerne, und habe genug in mein Teich



Die Frage ist ja: sind das die Kartuschen für die Treibladung oder eher die Farbkartuschen?  Da gibt's gewaltige Geschmacksunterschiede.  Die militärischen Kartuschen brauchen etwas länger bis sie gar sind. Und worauf beißen die?


----------



## rippi (6. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Vielleicht meint er auch die Gaskartuschen, für den Brenner zum Karpfenangeln. Und wollte damit nur seine Liebe zur Tüten/Dosensuppe darstellen? 

 Kartuschen beißen nicht! Sie werden wie Muscheln gekeschert oder gesammelt.


----------



## exstralsunder (7. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Ich halte fest:
es gibt verschiedene Kartuschen Arten.
Kartuschus Coloradus-> die gemeine Farbkartusche
Kartuschus  Butanus-> die gemeinere Gaskartusche
Kartuschus Knallus-> die noch gemeinere Krawallkartusche

Allen gemeinsam ist eine harte Außenschale mit fragwürdigen Innenleben. 
Kartuschen kommen in vielen Lebensräumen vor. 
So sind diese im Wasser, im Büro oder auch auf dem Campingplatz anzutreffen. 
Gerade dieser Umstand macht es so schwer, eine allgemeine Fangempfehlung auszusprechen. 
Auf Grund der verschiedenen Unterarten, ist es nahezu unmöglich ein Mindestmaß festzulegen.
In der Küche sind Kartuschen eher nicht empfehlenswert. 
Allen gemeinsam ist eine lange Garzeit.
Je nach Füllung sind diese eher schädlich für die Gesundheit.
Kartuschus Coloradus versaut Töpfe und Pfannen. 
Kartuschus Butanus sollte man tunlichst nicht bei Umluft und 180 Grad backen. 
Kartuschus Knallus hingegen, sorgt in Sekunden für eine wenig fachgerechte Entsorgung der Wohnung.
Dies alles sollte man bedenken, wenn man(n) sich auf Kartuschenjagt begibt. 
Zu beachten sind auch örtliche Fangbeschränkungen und Schonzeiten.


----------



## Honeyball (7. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man Karauschen essen ?*

Oh Leute|rolleyes#d

Ich denke mal, dass eure Tipps für den TE nicht sehr hilfreich sind. Allerdings wäre ich doch sehr neugierig, wie ein Fisch schmeckt, der 6 Jahre steifgefroren war.
Ich weiß, es ist Winter und Hechtschonzeit und sowieso langweilig, aber dafür haben wir den Laberbereich.

Deshalb kommt jetzt ein Schloß hiervor


----------

